# Fast Forward Sale: Elite for $350



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Premiere Elite for $350:
Fast Forward Sale


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

really tempting....


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Heh, that's funny, they don't even call it the XL4 on their own website. Guess they're trying to get rid of older Elite stock.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

slowbiscuit said:


> Heh, that's funny, they don't even call it the XL4 on their own website. Guess they're trying to get rid of older Elite stock.


Yeh Looks that way


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Maybe they are clearing the stock that are in the old boxes and thus are actually selling the remaining Elites.


----------



## poofy (Jan 16, 2012)

Still too expensive for my blood. 
$199.99 sounds better. I am willing to pay $250 if it had wifi built in.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yeah, not much of a sale.. I'm collecting Viggle points to transfer into Best Buy gift certificates to get a XL4 (yes I know the Elite & XL4 are the same).


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

UI still sluggish? That "feature" alone made me ditch the Premiere for WMC.

But seeing as how I am getting ready to build a 2nd pc I thought I would ask.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mattack said:


> Yeah, not much of a sale.. I'm collecting Viggle points to transfer into Best Buy gift certificates to get a XL4 (yes I know the Elite & XL4 are the same).


It's 12.5% off and has free shipping. I would call that a good sale price.

It's certainly a heck of a lot cheaper than I paid for my Elite in October, and still cheaper than the one I got in April.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> It's 12.5% off and has free shipping. I would call that a good sale price.
> 
> It's certainly a heck of a lot cheaper than I paid for my Elite in October, and still cheaper than the one I got in April.


I've seen it slightly cheaper on Amazon the last few weeks but not much when you include shipping.


----------



## Heinrich (Feb 28, 2002)

Premier Elite on SALE for 349 + 499 lifetime service. Premier XL4 for 399 plus 399 lifetime service.

Smoke and mirrors, if you want lifetime service. I'm going to call for 349 + 399 on Premier Elite.


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

what is the difference between the "Elite" and "XL4"? I thought they were essentially the same box (& may be); a 4 tuner TiVo DVR. However, maybe there are some slight differences I am not aware of. Or was it mainly a marketing move?


----------



## MeStinkBAD (Jul 16, 2003)

buscuitboy said:


> what is the difference between the "Elite" and "XL4"? I thought they were essentially the same box (& may be); a 4 tuner TiVo DVR. However, maybe there are some slight differences I am not aware of. Or was it mainly a marketing move?


They want to sell units. I expect that the XL models are cheaper to manufacture. Probably a lot cheaper since those they don't sell will probably be scrapped.


----------



## comgenius1 (Feb 16, 2004)

The deal on the straight XL was real tempting to me until I saw it had a mandatory 1 year subscription required... I was gonna clone the drive and repair my current XL and just shelf the new one until i move sometime hopefully in the near future...


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

MeStinkBAD said:


> They want to sell units. I expect that the XL models are cheaper to manufacture. Probably a lot cheaper since those they don't sell will probably be scrapped.


They're exactly the same. Only the name on the box has changed.


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

Heinrich said:


> Premier Elite on SALE for 349 + 499 lifetime service. Premier XL4 for 399 plus 399 lifetime service.
> 
> Smoke and mirrors, if you want lifetime service. I'm going to call for 349 + 399 on Premier Elite.


can you get $399 for an XL4 without multi-service? because it does say this for the elite deal: "$399.99 for TiVo customers qualified for multi-service discount. Credited at final checkout."

so it does end up still $50 cheaper...not sure why you'd have to call..i see this right on the website...


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Try using code PLSR on checkout (if they take codes on the website) and see if it takes $100 off of service. If not, call them and see.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I've held onto my 1.5 tb OLED s3 this long. Must resist..
waiting for s5. I am in bay area and 4 tuners and on demand would be nice though..


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

leiff said:


> I've held onto my 1.5 tb OLED s3 this long. Must resist..
> waiting for s5. I am in bay area and 4 tuners and on demand would be nice though..


4 tuners are nicer then you might think. I had two S3 units for years. When one broke I got offered a special deal for an Elite and decided to take it. Having all four tuners in the same box is fantastic. No need to micro manage SPs and padding to make sure everything records. I just setup all my SPs on the Elite and let it do it's thing. Haven't had a conflict yet. I ended up keeping my old S3 only because in my area we still have some analog channels and the Elite does not do analog. But as soon as those go digital (Charter says soon) I'm getting rid of the S3 and switching exclusively to the Elite.

Dan


----------



## bracoh (Jan 9, 2003)

So, let me see if I'm correct here. This is an older version of the Elite and if I waited until this sale is over tonight, I would get a newer box. The extra $50 bucks off is nice but I'd rather get the newest box I could.


----------



## aglowlight (Nov 21, 2008)

You don't have to wait until the sale is over. You can actually buy the newer box now for 399.99 and get lifetime service for 499.99 or 399.99 if you qualify for multi service discount.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

bracoh said:


> So, let me see if I'm correct here. This is an older version of the Elite and if I waited until this sale is over tonight, I would get a newer box. The extra $50 bucks off is nice but I'd rather get the newest box I could.


It's not really an "older version". The Elite and XL4 are the exact same hardware. The only difference is the name that is silk-screened on the front and printed on the box.

But if you really want to pay an extra $50 for a box with a newer name then that's your prerogative.

Dan


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Dont think I've ever seen a promo code box during checkout on tivo.com. Where is it?


----------



## ehardman (Feb 18, 2004)

slowbiscuit said:


> Try using code PLSR on checkout (if they take codes on the website) and see if it takes $100 off of service. If not, call them and see.


When I entered my Tivo account info at checkout I automatically received the multi-service discount which reduced the price of the lifetime to $399.


----------



## psua1 (Jun 12, 2012)

The discount was only for refurbished units. That's why they were elites and not XL's


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

psua1 said:


> The discount was only for refurbished units. That's why they were elites and not XL's


The XL boxes were refurbished while the Elite boxes were new.

Or I should say the XL boxes specifically stated that they were factory renewed while the Elite boxes made no mention of being factory renewed.


----------



## farmermac (Jan 31, 2012)

This damn marketing is really making me want to get a 4 tuner Elite despite the fact im really happy with my Tivo HD's and their rock solid stability


----------



## GoEagles (Dec 2, 2006)

farmermac said:


> This damn marketing is really making me want to get a 4 tuner Elite despite the fact im really happy with my Tivo HD's and their rock solid stability


They have a 30 day return policy, see if you like it.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

moyekj said:


> Premiere Elite for $350:
> Fast Forward Sale


NEW Elite for $305 Shipped at Woot today. Looks like we're heading to $199 or bust.


----------



## poofy (Jan 16, 2012)

Now $299.99 at Woot thru tomorrow (6/14/12).

http://www.woot.com/offers/tivo-premiere-elite-dvr.

Hopefully will be down to $199 in a couple months.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm waiting until October/November time frame where hopefully it will be down to $250 range. Also would prefer to buy directly through Amazon not something like "Woot".


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Woot is owned by Amazon. I will just purchase the extended warranty from TiVo when I activate it.

I'm finally in for one, It hit my price point.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

poofy said:


> Now $299.99 at Woot thru tomorrow (6/14/12).
> 
> http://www.woot.com/offers/tivo-premiere-elite-dvr.
> 
> Hopefully will be down to $199 in a couple months.


Only if TiVo doesn't sell out of their stock pile Elites. They won't be selling the XL4 boxes that low. Although I haven't seen any refurbished Elites for sale yet. I could see those being lower, but not a new one for $199.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Only if TiVo doesn't sell out of their stock pile Elites. They won't be selling the XL4 boxes that low. Although I haven't seen any refurbished Elites for sale yet. I could see those being lower, but not a new one for $199.


And it was at $500 just a few months ago. Prices on technology fall. That's just the nature of the beast. Well, unless you sell celular phone service, then prices just go up.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> Woot is owned by Amazon. I will just purchase the extended warranty from TiVo when I activate it.
> 
> I'm finally in for one, It hit my price point.


 Yes, but I can't use my Amazon login (and Amazon Prime) to purchase one.
EDIT. Well looks like you can kind of link up Woot & Amazon accounts. Hmmmm.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm in on the Woot deal paying via Paypal. Will make sure the unit is working with the trial period and hold off for lifetime for a few months (I still have a few months left on a 3 year pre-pay I want to use up before getting lifetime for this new Elite).


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Great deal, got one. Figured they'd be blowing out the Elite stock at some point.


----------



## ldobson (Jan 18, 2004)

I am also in for an elite @$299.99, that's brand new and not factory recertified!! get them while they are here, TiVo.com selling at $399.99 and the cheapest I could find on any comparison shopping site was $370!


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

That's a heck of a deal! If I didn't just recently buy one, I would have been all over this!


----------



## jrlbc06 (Apr 29, 2012)

I wonder if Tivo is price matching


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

Bought the one off Woot. Now I need to see what the OLED Series 3 and HD are selling for with Lifetime service, I now have more LT TiVos than TVs. 
The OLED S3 needed two cable cards, so I might get rid of it, and save the outlet and second card fee.


----------

